

Shoco: a fast compressor for short strings - chms
http://ed-von-schleck.github.io/shoco/

======
dang
This looks great! and is an example of the kind of post we really don't want
to fall through the cracks.

It's too late for it to make the front page now, so I recommend you post it
again using the prefix "Show HN: " in the title. You may need to use a
slightly different url. A small number of reposts are ok when a story hasn't
yet gotten significant attention on HN.

We've been working on several ideas for mitigating HN's randomness and giving
quality stories longer exposure for making the front page, but these haven't
rolled out yet.

